# Pedigree



## kellyn (Jun 18, 2006)

Hello,
If I have the AKC Registration Numbers and DNA #'s of the Sire and Dam -- how can I trace the bloodlines?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

You can order one at the link below:

http://www.akc.org/reg/pedigree_overview.cfm


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

You can purchase a pedigree through the AKC site - http://www.akc.org.

1) Register for a free account and login
2) Click on Store
3) Click on Online Research Pedigree (2nd link)
4) Click on Research Pedigree (Online Only) - 2nd icon
4) Click on "click here to search for a new one" - 2nd link
5) A pop up window will appear, enter the akc number.
6) Click on Add to Wagon.
7) Go to your wagon to view the pedigree and save it.

The price is $8 for 4 generation and $10 for 5 generation.

If you know the parent's name, you may also try google. Many breeders post pedigrees on their websites.



> You can order one at the link below:
> 
> http://www.akc.org/reg/pedigree_overview.cfm[/B]


Your way is much easier and even comes with insturctions. Doh! Why did I type it all out.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

> You can purchase a pedigree through the AKC site - http://www.akc.org.
> 
> 1) Register for a free account and login
> 2) Click on Store
> ...


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I know this is a stupid question, but here it goes.. Nemo is from a pet store, but it
says here on my papers both parents name and then it says : 

ABA- with a number for both Sire and Dam.

So the question, can I look here or not..

Thanks,
Andrea~


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

> I know this is a stupid question, but here it goes.. Nemo is from a pet store, but it
> says here on my papers both parents name and then it says :
> 
> ABA- with a number for both Sire and Dam.
> ...



No, Andrea this is only for American Kennel Club registered dogs. I have no idea what ABA stands for but it's a different registry than the AKC.

Cathy


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=212026
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I have no idea what ABA is either!
But, thanks anyway..

Andrea~


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=212027
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could it maybe be ACA?


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=212028
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I have no idea what ABA is either!
But, thanks anyway..

Andrea~
[/B][/QUOTE]

Could it maybe be ACA?
[/B][/QUOTE]
No I just checked what they gave me and it's aba with numbers, the so called breeders name and her license number and the sire and dam's numbers.. That's it


Thanks,
Andrea~


----------

